# Interesting tripod...



## Marc Phillips (Apr 1, 2008)

Saw this tripod... I thought it might be useful for those who use a benchtop setup...

http://www.amazon.com/Joby-GP1-01EN...O/ref=pd_sim_p?ie=UTF8&qid=1197910789&sr=8-14


----------



## gketell (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, gorilla-pods are great.  Not only are they stands but you can wrap them around tree branches, sign posts, etc to hold the camera up for "odd location" shots.

GK


----------



## gerryr (Apr 1, 2008)

The idea of those things fascinates me, but the one in the link will only support 9.7 ounces.  I'm not sure I even have a lens that light.[:0]

This one is supposed to support 6.6 pounds.  http://www.amazon.com/Joby-GP3-01EN-Gorillapod-SLR-Zoom-Flexible/dp/B000KFRSG4/ref=dp_variations_2 and this one is supposed to support 1.75 pounds http://www.amazon.com/Joby-GP2-00EN-Gorillapod-Flexible-Digital/dp/B000HAVVFG/ref=dp_variations_1


----------

